# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Конкурс "Новая Волна" в Юрмале

## Larisa_Ukraine

Я вот вчера узнала,что теперь оказывается устраивают нац. отборы на конкурс в Юрмале. В Белоруссии уже поршел. В Киеве будет 14-16 апреля.
Интересно,реально ли попасть даже на такой отбор...

----------


## DJ Майкл-Уфа

Извените за мой французкий один хрен блатные победят,а так деньги тратить зачем????

----------


## Snake

Какие к чёрту блатные если петь не умеешь и не представляешь ничего хорошего те никакие деньги не помогут и вкладывать в тебя не захотят!

----------


## Саша

*Snake*,
 святая наивность:smile:

----------


## Stella

*Larisa_Ukraine*,
 На днях мы с братом отвезли музыкальный материал в офис Климашенко (он занимается организацией отбороного тура на НВ в Украине). Ждём результатов. Посмотрим, как дальше будут развиваться (или не развиваться :) события.

----------


## Larisa_Ukraine

> *Larisa_Ukraine*,
>  На днях мы с братом отвезли музыкальный материал в офис Климашенко (он занимается организацией отбороного тура на НВ в Украине). Ждём результатов. Посмотрим, как дальше будут развиваться (или не развиваться :) события.


  Я тоже. Я им звонила, они сказали,что ответы на заявки не раньше 5 апреля. Будем ждать!

----------


## vitali

> святая наивность


Саш яписал один раз по этой теме. Ты часом не знаешь примерные расценки для попадания в финал, у меня одна знакомая горит туда попасть. Я думаю что это не хилые деньги.

----------


## Stella

*vitali*,
 Насколько мне известно, 10 тысяч $, если верить словам одной моей знакомой. Именно такую сумму, по её словам, запросили организаторы конкурса за участие в финале. Правда это было несколько лет назад, расценки могли возрасти. Поживём - увидим.

----------


## Stella

*Larisa_Ukraine*,
 Искренне желаю удачи!

----------


## aleek

> *vitali*,
>  Насколько мне известно, 10 тысяч $, если верить словам одной моей знакомой. Именно такую сумму, по её словам, запросили организаторы конкурса за участие в финале. Правда это было несколько лет назад, расценки могли возрасти. Поживём - увидим.


Интересно есть ли конкурсы, на которых реально выграть не заплатив ничего

----------


## Серёжа

*Stella*,
ну не сходится ничего с такой маленькой суммой.
Вот имена артистов представлявших Россию на "Новой волне" в последние годы: Дима Билан, "Смеш", Полина Гагарина, Юра Титов,
Ланской(экс "Премьер-министр"), Юлия Валеева("НА-1").
Все эти ребята были представлены на конкурс своими продюсерами,
людьми не случайными в шоу-бизнесе,  "Смеш" при поддержке "Юнивёрсал", Титов - Крутого, Билан - Айзеншписа и т.д.
Для большинства из них конкурс был одним из этапов раскрутки.  
Вопрос: сколько "жаждающих славы" могли бы предложить 10000$
для того что бы засветится на "Новой волне"?
Мой ответ:сотни. При таком развитии событий "Новая волна" шла бы
круглый год и ... не знаю до чего бы дошла.

----------


## Larisa_Ukraine

не ну ясно,что по блату все попадают в Юрмалу. Мне интересно было бы поучаствовать даже в предыдущих этапах.

----------


## Stella

*Серёжа*,
 Не стану ничего утверждать, поскольку сама лично пока ещё с этим не сталкивалась. Если вдруг повезёт дойти до финала, думаю, узнаю о расценках более подробно :smile: 
В любом случае, хочется попробовать поучаствовать, а там посмотрим.

----------


## Stella

> не ну ясно,что по блату все попадают в Юрмалу. Мне интересно было бы поучаствовать даже в предыдущих этапах.


Это не блат, они называют это "вступительным взносом", типа того. :biggrin: 
Тем не менее попробовать конечно же интересно, я согласна.

----------


## Серёжа

*Stella*,
кстати, в России приём заявок на конкурс был продлён до 8 апреля, а 
сначала срок был до 8 марта. При прослушивании материала основное внимание обращают на мировой хит и российский шлягер, именно песни
этих категорий планируют прослушивать в полу-финале. 
Мне кажется, что в этот раз действительно пытаются найти достоных
конкурсантов, потому что последний конкурс в плане голосов был самым
слабым и победа никому не известной, но отлично поющей чернокожей американки вполне закономерна.
А оргвзнос - это ещё плюс ко всему другому.

----------


## jana

*Серёжа*,
 а там поют ранее неиспонявшиеся песни? или можно чужие?))

----------


## aleek

Всего поют три пенси: 1-я - хит страны, 2-я - мировой хит, и последняя - обязательно новая песня

----------


## Серёжа

*jana*,
да новая песня должна быть обязательно, но на уровне полу-финала (а сейчас отбирают в полу-финал) рассматривать будут прежде всего мировой хит и национальный хит, справедливо полагая, что новую песню такого же уровня конкурсантам найти непросто, с новой песней можно и не показать всех своих возможностей.

----------


## Aektann

Только что беседовал с организатором отборочного тура по Питеру и Москве.
В лоб задал вопрос о вступительном взносе.
Мне сказали четко: 2 категории исполнителей. 
1. Представляемые продюсерами-они зачастую попадают вне конкурса и платят вступительный взнос ( не более 4 человек )
2. Обычный народ, который прошел отборочные туры-их расходы в случае попадания в Юрмалу сводятся к оплате проживания и питания.
Этот человек мне врать не будет =)

----------


## jana

*Серёжа*,
 нда))) чужие то спеть можно... а вот новые)))))))))) ладно... в любом случае опоздала))) там до 8 марта на сайте написано прием заявок)

----------


## Larisa_Ukraine

> *Серёжа*,
>  нда))) чужие то спеть можно... а вот новые)))))))))) ладно... в любом случае опоздала))) там до 8 марта на сайте написано прием заявок)


так вроде же продлили до 8-го апреля :Aga:

----------


## aleek

*jana*,
 Давай дерзай, может и встретимся там в Юрмале:wink:

----------


## Slash

> Только что беседовал с организатором отборочного тура по Питеру и Москве.


Интересно с кем…??? С Сашей Румянцевым…???

----------


## S. Виктор

Да почитал я  что то правда ну а в основном сплетни во первых
если поешь хорошо то реально попасть в полуфинал во вторых голоса там были в метелице очень не плохие почитайте кто был в списках полуфинала в финал вышли конечно не лучшие но там другая песня я имею ввиду россиян  в третьих я там был моя дочь участвовала  есть видио прикольно наблюдать над происходящим но участие в таком конкурсе это просто класс вот если-бы песни давали допеть  что интересно пишите что знаю расcкажу с ув Виктор  sapog7171@mail.ru

----------


## Stella

*S. Виктор*,
 А каким образом проходит отборочный тур, подскажите пожалуйста!

----------


## S. Виктор

> *S. Виктор*,
>  А каким образом проходит отборочный тур, подскажите пожалуйста!


это было просто 
я послал плюсы как поет моя дочь Анна  мне позвонил Румянцев и сказал а не могли бы вы спеть то и се мы записали в теч 2 суток послали на почту которую нам указали и в апреле поехали в Москву 
http://www.karaokeradio.ru/authors/p/2795/---это поет моя дочь без муз обр даже нот не зная  Новая волна  даже полуфинал это победа  для нас 
 в глубинке у нас я первый (блогодаря нэту )  показал фонеру минус один и т д Так что пробуйте фонеры шлите без наворотов так как ребята там не глупые  но удача не для всех (а кому сейчас легко?)
да и мы были самые юнные Ане 16 мне 35 жене 34  (мож и по этому не попали в финал) Пробуйте конкурс (до полуфинала ) реальный с ув Виктор Сапожников

----------


## Серёжа

*S. Виктор*,
это был отбор 2006 года или уже на конкурс в этом году?

----------


## S. Виктор

> *S. Виктор*,
> это был отбор 2006 года или уже на конкурс в этом году?


так было в 2006 в этом посылал заявку через сайт пока не могу ничего сказать
с ув Виктор

----------


## Stella

14 апреля состоялся украинский отборочный тур Международного конкурса молодых исполнителей эстрадной музыки «Новая волна-2007».
За полтора месяца до решающего состязания молодых талантов представители конкурса в Украине – продюсерский центр Дмитрия Климашенко «DK Music» получили около двух тысяч заявок, прослушали более 700 фонограмм претендентов и совместно с жюри фестиваля отобрали 34 четвертьфиналиста. В их число вошли как успевшие стать ивестными исполнители, так и артитсты, только начинающие свой творческий путь. 
Решение жюри стало ошеломляющим. Уникальным оказалось количество полуфиналистов конкурса. В Москву на второй тур,  отправятся сразу 10 украинских молодых талантов. Это рекордная цифра за всю историю конкурса.
На полуфинал конкурса в Москву отправятся молодые исполнители Василий Левицкий, известный зрителям по прошлогоднему сезону программы «Шанс», Анна Коханчик – джаз-певица, которая активно выступает в киевских клубах, Наталья Волкова – призер конкурса молодых исполнителей «Эйлат-2007». Также в их число попали Татьяна Брянцева, Юлия Вдовенко, Ольга Шандрик, дуэт «Барселона», Татьяна Решетняк, Инна Олейник и Василий Лазаревич.
А активно раскручиваемым «звездам» не повезло. Ни Василий Бондарчук, ни группа «Табу» не смогли показать интересный материал и в число полуфиналистов не вошли.

----------


## Stella

Как вам это нравится?:wink:

----------


## Aektann

Сейчас этот конкурс стараются делать "не блатным".
Это связано с тем, что продюсеры начинают присматривать талантливую молодежь, которой можно навязать жесткий контракт и на ней заработать денег.

----------


## Серёжа

*Stella*,
а украинский отборочный тур где-то показывали по ТВ или всё прошло в 
закрытом режиме? В полуфинале нераскрученные исполнители -
и это нравится.

----------


## Tanya

> поет моя дочь без муз обр даже нот не зная


дай пожалуйста прямую ссылку- так найти не могу:eek:

----------


## Larisa_Ukraine

Ахахаа:biggrin: ! Да,я позавчера это читала на сайте :Jopa:

----------


## Stella

*Серёжа*,
 Показали в новостях буквально пару минут, естественно никого толком не услышала.
Буду болеть за Юльку Вдовенко, она очень достойная девочка!

----------


## Voolfio

А я буду болеть за *дуэт БАРСЕЛОНА*

Больше всего вызвали ажиотаж выступления таких исполнителей, как дуэт «Барселона» 
- участники дуэта исполняли хит Монсеррат Кабалье и Фредди Меркьюри «Barcelona» 

http://e-news.com.ua/show/148364.html
http://www.facts.kiev.ua/2007/04/18/09.htm

----------


## Simona

А я буду держать кулаки за Вову Ткаченко!
Симона в его исполнении -это было что-то![IMG]http://s.******info/0da3108053a19140089bfbe2ef6278e8.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Болт с левой резь

Ой,  так держитесь за что хотите. Сначала надо хотябы увидеть и услышать.

----------


## Simona

*Болт с левой резьбой*, прочисть уши и слушай http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/291090/ WHY  [IMG]http://s4.******info/862cf01f2d8a14618f00e4f0e1bc09a6.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Voolfio

Завтра с утра дружно смотрим "Гутен Морген" на М1.  
Может у кого-то будет возможность и записать эту передачу....
http://1tv.com.ua/interactive/forum/...1988&start=150

----------


## Simona

*Voolfio*! Посмотрела!!! Эмоций масса!!! Все было замечательно.... только очень мало... Кто смотрел еще?

----------


## Серёжа

*Simona*,
пожалуйста поподробнее.

----------


## Simona

*Серёжа*, подробней обсуждают http://1tv.com.ua/interactive/forum/...1988&start=165 здесь.

----------


## Simona

http://www.ifolder.ru/1859893
Здесь Барселона в исполнении дуэта Барселона!
А здесь муз портал Юрмалы.http://2007.pp.net.ua/ Заходите, регистрируйтесь и обсуждайте!

----------


## тожехельга

Ребята! Может я конечно ничего не понимаю. Но  не задело, совершенно не тронуло.Все достаточно обычно! И Барселона,и Ткаченко:confused: Даже в некоторых местах фальш присутствует.

----------


## Simona

*тожехельга*, а ни кто и не говорил, что будет испытано "райское блаженство" от услышанного, да и такой формат не на любителя, а для ценителя!
Совсем иное дело:"на полуфинал в Москву поедут: Пономаренко Артем (сценический псевдоним Артем Егоровъ), Подзюбан Влада (сценический псевдоним Влада), Ефремова Елена (сценический псевдоним Диа), Елена Дмитриева, проект Робин (все из Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области) и девичья группа ТРИ-О из города Великие Луки Псковской области."
Всем им удачи!!!

----------


## Astuscha

Да...
Сложно всё это...
Продюссеры и устроители, обычно видят и слышат всё это по-другому...
Не так как обычные люди, т.е. мы...
Они называют это харизмой, подачей и манерой пения...
Главное, чтобы тебя услышали из тысяч претендентов...
А как пойдёт дальше - это уже вопрос времени и удачи...

----------


## Astuscha

Например, группа Любовные истории, Республика, Челси...
Слышали?
А я от ребят до сих пор не могу от них добиться как же им удалось попасть туда...
Отшучиваются, что случайно...
Я, вот уже, как лет пять никак не могу случайно никуда попасть...
А у кого-то получается...
Значит, наверное, время не пришло...

----------


## Simona

*Astuscha*, возможно, не время, а желание играют первую скрипку...
Продюсеров много, а талантов...пруд-пруди!
Нет случайностей, а только закономерности!
Хочешь быть примой, значит нет ни-каких преград...
Ну и не лишне интересоваться всем, что происходит в этом мире шоу-бизнеса!  http://2007.pp.net.ua/news/1-0-9 (bakkara)
Обращайся сюда: http://www.planetmusic.com.ua/bars.php?part=bioУдачи!

----------


## Болт с левой резь

22 и 23 мая в Москве в развлекательном комплексе «Метелица» пройдет полуфинал конкурса, по итогам которого победители поедут в Юрмалу.

----------


## Simona

Буду держать кулачки... за дуэт Барселона! Я верю, что все у них получится!!http://s6.******info/b4048fc6bf220133...2d65b378a5.gif

----------


## muzanna

> это было просто 
> я послал плюсы как поет моя дочь Анна  мне позвонил Румянцев и сказал а не могли бы вы спеть то и се мы записали в теч 2 суток послали на почту которую нам указали и в апреле поехали в Москву 
> http://www.karaokeradio.ru/authors/p/2795/---это поет моя дочь без муз обр даже нот не зная  Новая волна  даже полуфинал это победа  для нас 
>  в глубинке у нас я первый (блогодаря нэту )  показал фонеру минус один и т д Так что пробуйте фонеры шлите без наворотов так как ребята там не глупые  но удача не для всех (а кому сейчас легко?)
> да и мы были самые юнные Ане 16 мне 35 жене 34  (мож и по этому не попали в финал) Пробуйте конкурс (до полуфинала ) реальный с ув Виктор Сапожников


А Анна то -МОЛОДЕЦ.Шикарно-тембрально-и энергетиеа-радужная!!!!!!Искренне желаю ей УСПЕХОВ,а родителям-ТЕРПЕНИЯ на всю эту Непевческую бодягу.Анне не зря позвонили-это ишний раз говорит что конкурс нормальный( на этом уровне-то точно)а дальше......ну нет в мире совершенства))))

----------


## Simona

*СЕГОДНЯ в МОСКВЕ ПОЛУФИНАЛ ФИНАЛИСТОВ НА ПК НОВАЯ ВОЛНА 2007.*

----------


## Simona

АУ! Москвичи! Кто-то был в клубе Метелица и что-то знает о ходе конкурса???

----------


## Voolfio

Уже подводятся итоги второго конкурсного дня.
Полуфинал состоялся 22-23 мая в Москве в развлекательном комплексе Метелица.
Было 149 участников http://www.starsnews.ru/news/1984.html

«Новая волна» докатилась до Южной Америки http://www.starsnews.ru/news/1985.html

от Украины было аж 12 участников, которые выступали под такими номерами:

131. Barcelona
132. Татьяна Брянцева
133. Юлия Войс
134. Наталия Волкова
135. Оксана Козунь
136. Анна Коханчик
137. Василий Лазаревич
138. Владислав Левицкий
139. Olga
140. Инна Олейник
141. Татьяна Решетняк
142. Ольга Шандрик.

----------


## Voolfio

Ну, наконец-то! Уже известны имена счастливчиков, которые представят Украину на конкурсе «Новая волна».  
В Юрмалу едут «Барселона» и Лазарович    
24.05.2007  




Это дуэт «Барселона» (Галина Гаврилко и Владимир Ткаченко) и Василий Лазарович. Первые – подопечные Олега Черного, второй – Александра Злотника. 

– Когда пела «Барселона», все члены жюри переглядывались, – рассказал «БЛИКу» продюсер дуэта Олег Черный. – После – весь зал, скандируя, аплодировал несколько минут. Очень ребят хвалил Киркоров и Павлиашвили. Отметил их и Игорь Крутой, параллельно посоветовав правильно подойти к выбору текстов, музыки, так как мы, по его словам, замахнулась  на высокие стандарты. 

Кстати, что касается репертуара, то он у «Барселоны» готов пока на 50%. Во что оденут-обуют Галину и Владимира на конкурс, и кто из украинских дизайнеров этим займется, пока не думали. Пока же вся команда после мощной битвы на пару дней взяла тайм-аут. 

С Лазаровичем связаться нам так и не удалось, но со Злотником поговорили.

– Не удивлен его победе, – признался Александр. – У него очень сильный вокал – бас баритон, кстати, редкий для мужчин голос. Васю многие помнят еще по мюзиклу «Экватор», где он сыграл Александра II. 
Что касается репертуара для «Волны», то, по словам, Злотника, большей частью они определились. Но пока секретов не раскроют.  
http://blik.net.ua/content/view/8215/70/
http://2007.pp.net.ua/news/2007-05-24-1006

----------


## Simona

8 июня 2007 — После завершения отбора на международный конкурс молодых исполнителей поп-музыки «Новая волна 2007» у его победителей — дуэта «Барселона» забот прибавилось каждый день работают в студии Михаила Некрасова над репертуаром, занимаются с преподавателями вокалом, хореографией и актерским мастерством. Но к победе их может привести только упорный труд, поддержка команды и друзей. http://www.planetmusic.com.ua/rus/bars.php?part=bio

----------


## Серёжа

*Simona*,
молодец, ты уверенно предрекала успех "Барселоны".
А для российских участников установили дополнительное прослушивание и какое-то дали задание для этого.
10 июня их ещё раз прослушают, а это значит, что изначально не было ярких лидеров, несмотря на такой длительный отбор. Всё очень обычно для российского шоу-бизнеса, отбирают, отбирают из тысяч претендентов, а на конкурс едут Ланские, да Титовы, хотя понятно, что
без голоса на "Новой волне" делать нечего, это не "ФЗ", "5звёзд" и т.п.

----------


## Simona

*Серёжа*,
 ... "  Меня  потряс своим вокалом дуэт Барселона... так говорил Ф.Киркоров..."         
здесь много инфомации, надеюсь через пару дней будет больше! 
http://2007.pp.net.ua/

----------


## Simona

Кстати, пока нет еще списков всех участников... Ждем!!

----------


## Simona

В пятницу из Москвы в Ригу прилетел генеральный директор «Новой волны» Александр Румянцев (на снимке). А за день до того оргкомитет утвердил имена финалистов конкурса популярной музыки в Юрмале. Прямо в аэропорту «Час» заглянул в секретный список.Шестая по счету «Новая волна» пройдет этим летом с большим размахом. К финалу допущены 18 участников из 14 стран мира. Самой младшей - 18 лет, старшей - 29. 
Три участника, точнее участницы, будут представлять Россию: Настя Кочеткова, Наташа Винокур и Маша Новикова. Это не очередная девичья группа - вокалистки попытают счастья по отдельности. 

Удвоила шансы на призовое место Украина - сразу два участника вышли в финал: Василий Лазарович и дуэт Barselona в лице Владимира Ткаченко и Галины Гаврилко. 

Также двоих отобрали из чешских претендентов: Kate (Катка Матлова) и Issa Samer. 

От Латвии выступит 24-летний лиепайчанин Андрис Эрглис, один из «Бонапартов» - группы, специально собранной к «Евровидению». В этом году голосистый брюнет успел поучаствовать еще в одном конкурсе - Sony Jazz Stage, проходившем в Риге. 

Из Белоруссии приедет Полина Смолова, из Грузии - Элеонора Гоголашвили, из Молдавии - Наталья Гордиенко. А из Казахстана ожидаются четверо парней - бэнд Rin Go. 

География конкурса давно переросла границы постсоветского пространства. Но в этом году как никогда много будет исполнителей из Европы: кроме Чехии своих поющих посланцев пришлют Германия (Francisca Urio), Италия (Alessandro Calemme), Польша (Марина Лученко), Румыния (Mihai Traistariu), Греция (Martakas Konstantinos). Дальше всех живет представительница США Chidedlu-Eze, выступающая под сценическим именем Chioma. 

- Мы прослушали 8 тысяч музыкальных заявок из 37 стран, - там же в аэропорту рассказал Александр Румянцев. - Для нас это показатель. Серьезные цифры для конкурса с шестилетней историей. По спутниковой связи конкурс и раньше можно было увидеть в разных уголках планеты. Но теперь благодаря участникам из Европы он обретет новое, более мощное, европейское звучание. Многие страны будут следить за своими участниками, делать телепередачи с места события. 

Очень трудно выделить кого-то из участников. С каждым годом они становятся все сильнее и сильнее. Признаюсь, выбирать было очень нелегко. На наш взгляд, мы выбрали самых достойных, способных украсить конкурс. Они все разные, при этом все замечательные и талантливые. Не хотелось кому-то отказывать, потому мы решили допустить до финала 18 участников, немного (до 3 минут) сократив время на исполнение песни. Мы дали им шанс, и надеюсь, что не ошиблись. 

Всех секретов Александр пока не раскрывает, сохраняя интригу вокруг долгожданного музыкального события. Но с чем связан его прилет в Ригу в середине июня, скрывать не стал. Очень хочется оргкомитету разнообразить околоконкурсную жизнь еще одной, третьей, пляжной дискотекой в новом модном формате rnb. Требуется изыскать внутренние резервы - не хватает сил правопорядка, чтобы обеспечить мирный ход мероприятия. Будем надеяться, что все получится, как задумано. 

Зато Румянцев заранее может гордиться тем, что ему удалось поднять любительский пляжный футбол «Новой волны» до серьезного уровня. В рамках серии игр Международного турнира по пляжному футболу c 27 по 29 июля пройдет и New Waves Cup - матч между конкурсантами и звездами (членами жюри, гостями конкурса). 

- С нашей стороны это по-прежнему шуточная игра по всем правилам. Но если раньше наш футбол на пляже был своеобразным капустником, то теперь и трибуны для зрителей будут, и телетрансляции, и профессиональный футбольный комментатор. Место проведения - пляж у Baltic Beach Hotel. 

Имена всех поющих гостей конкурса пока не называются. Переговоры с поп-звездами продолжаются. Известно лишь, что среди приглашенных знаменитостей будут Майкл Болтон и Дмитрий Хворостовский.

----------


## Simona

Кстати! Завтра с утреца (18.06_с 8_00) смотрим по М1 в программе Гуттен Морген дуэт Барселона (затем делимся впечатлениями), а 20.06. в Киеве в ARENA ENTERTAINMENT состоится презентация дуэта Барселона в составе Владимир Ткаченко и Галина Гаврилко!

----------


## Серёжа

*Simona*,
спасибо за информацию, понятно что от России Настя Кочеткова идёт по-блату, а вот других девушек услышим на конкурсе.

----------


## aleek

*Серёжа*,
 какой ужас, она отнимает чьё-то место, чей-то шанс. Ей этот конкурс ничего не даст....

----------


## aleek

Вопрос: выше написано, что из Латвии едет 24-летний лиепайчанин Андрис Эрглис, а везде в оффициальных списках написаны вот эти полуфиналисты
Латвия

108. Арина
109. Оксана Билера
110. Юлия Закирова.
111. Тимур Кушенко
112. Cat-Rin.Ru
113. Алиса Шадси
Получается, что он не участвовал в полуфинале!?

----------


## Simona

Представляем имена финалистов:
Белоруссия - Полина Смолова
Германия - Francisca
Греция - Martakas Konstantinos 
Грузия - Элеонора
Италия - Alessandro
Казахстан - бэнд «Rin Go»
Латвия - Erglis 
Молдавия - Наталья Гордиенко
Польша - Marina
Россия - Настя Кочеткова; Наташа Винокур; Маша Новикова 
Румыния - Mihai
США - Chioma
Украина - Василий Лазарович, дуэт «Barcelona»
Чехия – Kate, Issa Samer 
http://www.newwavestars.com/ru/news_...2007_1002.html
А вообще заходите в гости http://2007.pp.net.ua/forum/ и пообщаемся...

----------


## aleek

...и всё же НЕПОНЯТНО

----------


## nana

Люди!!!! С дуэтом "Барселона" вы меня убили....вообще не слежу за этим конкурсом, поскольку считаю, что на всех подобных мероприятиях всё решают деньги.....но Галю Гаврилко я знаю лично и очень давно....с уверенностью могу сказать что это очень добрый, милый и талантливый человек, ...искренне буду за неё болеть!!!!!!

----------


## Berry

а из Украины это кто такие вообще?
первый раз слышу,может отстала от жизни или как,но увы не знаю...:frown:

----------


## Simona

Очень приятно *nana*, что Вы знаете Галину Гаврилко лично, хотелось бы поподоробней за нее, оччень милую деушку, узнать.            

Барселона, как уже раннее писалось, дуэт в составе Владимир Ткаченко (эстрадный голос), и Галина Гаврилко (оперный голос).
Своим форматом дуэт сразу покорил сердца жюри конкурса Новая Волна.  
20 июня 2007 года в ARENA ENTERTAINMENT состоялась презентация дуэта Барселона в составе Владимира Ткаченко и Галины Гаврилко.

На "Новой волне" споем как Монтсеррат Кабалье и Фредди Меркьюри                                            

Молодой украинский дуэт поборется за главный приз — 50 тысяч долларов.  
На днях в одном из киевских клубов состоялась презентация дуэта «Барселона», который через месяц будет представлять Украину на конкурсе «Новая волна» в Юрмале. Галина Гаврилко из Львова и Владимир Ткаченко из Днепропетровска, которые выбрали себе сценические псевдонимы Давид и Аврора, исполнят знаменитую песню Монтсеррат Кабалье и Фредди Меркьюри «Барселона» (отсюда и название дуэта).

Судя по выступлению, ребята обладают незаурядными оперным вокалом. А вот опыта общения с публикой маловато. Спев "Барселону" в аранжировке, практически идентичной оригиналу, Давид и Аврора выдавили из себя робкое "спасибо" и скрылись за кулисами.

Кстати, на презентации присутствовал грузинский певец Сосо Павлиашвили (его, как и "Барселону", продюсирует Олег Черный), который абсолютно уверен в победе дуэта: «Пока что они заявили о себе блистательно. В дальнейшем все зависит от поддержки украинцев, все будет хорошо!»

Второй участник, который будет представлять Украину в Юрмале, - певец Василий Лазарович. Он споет старую песню Владимира Ивасюка и Юрия Рыбчинского "Лише раз цвіте любов". Судить участников на "Новой волне", среди прочих, будут Раймонд Паулс, Игорь Крутой, Игорь Николаев и Филипп Киркоров. Победитель получает приз - 50 тысяч долларов. Еще один финалист получает аналогичный приз от Аллы Пугачевой
http://www.segodnya.ua/news/243209.html

----------


## Simona

*Berry*! Ну так-таки совсем незнакомое лицо Владимира Ткаченко.....!:tongue:  
Финалист Шанса 4, участник отбора на Евровидение 2006 (Ти ЗІРКА).  За Галину, думаю, что *nana*, выложит инфу. :flower:

----------


## Simona

*Дуэт «Барселона» - Украина* 





Дуэт «Барселона» - это Владимир Ткаченко и Галина Гаврилко. На двоих у них немало учебных дипломов, а также большое количество почетных званий во всевозможных музыкальных конкурсах. Галина в свободное время любит читать, Владимир – рисовать и слушать музыку. Ткаченко вспоминает забавный случай из детства: когда он был совсем маленьким, вместе с родителями сажал вишневое дерево. Глубокую яму залили водой, Володе дали саженец в руки, а он оступился и упал в яму вместе с деревцем! Застрявшего по пояс в грязи сына родители достали, дерево посадили: оно до сих пор растет и дает плоды. 
Галина в детстве копировала целые фильмы с участием Луи де Фюнеса. Владимир умеет пародировать В.Жириновского и М.Галкина. Однажды Гаврилко выступала в Хорватии – пела на итальянском: итальянцы приняли ее за свою соотечественницу, подходили, восторгались, говорили… а она не понимала ни слова. И в тот момент она пообещала себе обязательно выучить язык. Теперь Галина свободно владеет не только итальянским языком, но также чешским и словацким. У Володи любимый композитор – Л.-В.Бетховен, у Гали – Ф.Шопен, Дж.Верди, Дж.Пуччини, П.И.Чайковский. 
Ткаченко с детства на баскетбольной площадке звали NIKE. Гаврилко поет с 13 лет. Ее девиз – «Я сильная, я все смогу. Какая высшая ступень восхождения человека к Богу? Та, после которой следует спуск вниз, к людям». Девиз Володи – «Вижу цель – не вижу препятствий!». Галина побывала бы в XIX веке – с удовольствием примерила бы костюмы того времени. Владимир отдает предпочтение эпохе Ренессанса, периоду Возрождения. 
В семье Гаврилко есть чудесная традиция: в новогоднюю ночь, спустя час после полуночи мама звонит в колокольчик и вся семья идет к елке разбирать подарки. А в роду Ткаченко каждый должен написать картину!
Галина не выйдет из дома без мобильного телефона и дамской сумочки. У Владимира «необходимый набор» таков: часы, авторучка, мобильный телефон и носовой платок. 
И Галя, и Володя хотели бы сняться в кинодраме. Галя мечтает видеть восход солнца, хотя пока в реальности чаще видит закат. Володя уверен, что однажды из его окна будет вид на море или океан. А в цирковой программе он готов выступать в роли укротителя львиц! Галя могла бы стать фокусником, который по-настоящему шокирует публику! 
Своим музыкальным кумиром Галина назвала И.Крутого: если бы он пришел к ней в гости, то девушка сыграла бы произведения собственного сочинения, чтобы услышать оценку профессионала. А Владимир спел бы со своим кумиром Дж.Майклом на кухне дуэтом!
Заветная мечта Галины – пением приносить радость и свет людям, Владимира – оставить след в истории. Оба предпочитают одежду классического стиля, готовы прыгнуть с парашютом. Оба хорошо готовят, особенно разнообразные блюда из курицы. Очень любят Новый год, и считают, что нужно его праздновать дома или в кругу близких друзей.
Галина убеждена, что реализовать мечты во сне невозможно, поэтому участвует наяву в конкурсе. Владимир считает, что участие в «Новой волне» было предначертано ему свыше. На выбор песенной программы дуэта повлияла искренняя любовь участников к искусству.  

http://www.newwavestars.com/ru/news_...2007_1010.html

----------


## nana

*Simona*,
сколько знаю Галю, она всегда пела.....конечно для меня шок, что она оперная певица, и что уж совсем меня шокировало это -откуда взялось сопрано...у неё всегда был мощный голос, но его никак нельзя было назвать высоким. Помню ещё, когда ей было 12 лет, она уже пела песни Тины Тёрнер (как Вы понимаете сопрано здесь совсем не при делах) когда она выходила на сцену все делали круглые глаза, ввиду несоответсвия мощи и тембровки голоса с возрастом....где-то в 95-96 году Галя ездила на Червону Руту, имеет несколько авторских песен....а вообще идея Барселоны не новая, на сколько я помню в 2002 году, был такой проэкт "Атма" - у Гали есть две старшие сестры, одна поёт оперным голосом, а Галя со второй пели эстрадным - и вот это всё они пробовали соединить в своих авторских песнях, у меня где-то даже записи остались....к стати, песни были очень даже классные,с хорошими, добрыми текстами, во всяком случае, такого никто ещё не делал...и я подозреваю,что  скоро  их услышу, только в более современных аранжировках, и в дуэте с парнем....а вообще, как я уже писала, Галина, бесподобный человек: очень милая, искренняя в общении, и без капли понтов....я действительно давно её в городе не видела и для меня стало очень приятным сюрпризом, что у неё всё так хорошо сложилось....это действительно тот человек, за которого стоит порадоваться!!!

----------


## nana

> . Галина Гаврилко из Львова


 вообще-то Галина из Ужгорода, а  учится в Львовской консерватории.

----------


## Серёжа

*Simona*,
*nana*,
вот видите, если человек талантлив, то его заметят. Я лично буду внимательно следить за конкурсной борьбой и хочется верить в то,
что жюри будет судить объективно. Давно хочется услышать что-то необычное, "неформатное". Дуэт "Барселона" и смотрится прекрасно.
Жду их выступлений.

----------


## Simona

Ребята!!! Оччень рада за такое теплое, трепетное отношение к нашему прекрасному молодому дуэту Барселона! [IMG]http://s4.******info/2275bdbb48a852cffe916bddd75a9909.gif[/IMG]               
 ...приходите на сайт Новая Волна 2007 http://2007.pp.net.ua/ 
регистрируйтесь...там выложено 80% инфы о нашем дуэте, информации на самом деле уже очень много!          
Галина и Владимир подопечные Олега Черного... 
Дни рождения у Галины 30 мая , у Владимира - 22 июня!!! Оба очень талантливые и яркие личности... недавно в Киеве была презентация.

----------


## Simona

не дождалась утра.... http://voffkatkachenko.topbb.ru/viewforum.php?id=4 
 Всем сюда... здесь дуэт Барселона!!!

----------


## Simona

*nana*, привет! Мне кажется, что личные песни участников дуэта Барселона мы услышим не скоро, ведь для них уже пишут известные метры...

"В Киеве прошла презентация дуэта «Барселона», который представит Украину на конкурсе «Новая волна» в Юрмале 

_«Экс-виагра» пошла в школу_
На тусовку слетелась масса любопытствующих звезд - интересно же, что «наваял» бывший продюсер Тины Кароль Олег Черный. Ведущий вечеринки певец Андрей Кравчук выуживал звезд из-за столиков и задавал один вопрос: «Что для вас означает слово «Барселона»? Оказалось, что в этом городе мало кто бывал. Так, Олег Лисогор и Яна Клочкова любовались ею из-за бортика бассейна. Известные путешественники красавица Саша Николаенко и ее спутник Алексей Дивеев-Церковный вообще не бывали, но неоднократно хотели. То же касается и Виталия Козловского, который мечтает посмотреть на архитектуру Гауди. 

На презентации была замечена Яна Клочкова, которая пришла в красивом платье цвета золотой осени. Оказалось, наряд ей сшила подруга из шелка от Кавалли. К платью Яна подобрала золотые туфельки, которые купила в Монако, где недавно завоевала очередную победу. 

Появилась на тусовке и «экс-виагра» Кристина Коц-Готлиб. Девушка с роскошными волосами скромно сидела в уголочке за столиком. «Комсомолка» поинтересовалась, как обстоят у Кристины дела с сольной карьерой. Оказалось, красотка упорно посещает… музыкальную школу, где учит нотную грамоту и берет уроки фортепиано и вокала. На презентацию же пришла, чтобы быть в курсе новых проектов.

_Аврора и Давид_
Затем народу явился дуэт «Барселона» - милая платиновая блондинка в алом платье и красавец брюнет в черном смокинге, которых представили как Аврору и Давида. Насчет Авроры народ не спорил, но в Давиде все опознали финалиста «Шанса» Володю Ткаченко. Парню приписывают роман с Натальей Могилевской, а еще достоверно известно, что другой продюсер - Юрий Никитин - хотел из Ткаченко и Бондарчука делать дуэт, но потом передумал, наверное, хватило с него «Авиаторов». 

Академическими голосами дуэт исполнил песню «Барселона», которой когда-то взволновал весь мир дуэт Кабалье - Меркьюри, и еще хит из «Призрака оперы». Что еще есть в репертуаре, продюсер умалчивает - новые песни приберегает в качестве сюрприза для «Новой волны». *Известно, что одну из песен дуэту подарил Игорь Крутой, который услышал парочку, сидя в составе жюри на отборочном туре в Москве.* 

К слову, сам Олег Черный в этот вечер был явно в ударе и дважды спел со сцены песенку Маргулиса «Блюз «Шанхай» весьма душевно. 

Напоследок народу попел Сосо Павлиашвили (тоже, кстати, проект Черного), давший своим припевом установку: «Не забывайте грузина, и все будет хорошо»." 
http://www.kp.ua/daily/220607/6389/

----------


## Simona

Вот! Владимир и Галина в день Презентации дуэта Барселона ( до концерта).

----------


## Simona

*nana*,  Ты не знаешь случайно.... это родители Галины?

----------


## nana

*Simona*,
сто пудов нет! Очень хорошо знаю её отца - он директор комерческого техникума (я там училась), а маму видела несколько раз, правда лично с ней не знакома, но с уверенностью могу сказать, что это не она.....а вообще в семье у Гали все брюнеты (она сама всегда была брюнеткой, а блондинкой стала года 3-4 назад).

----------


## Simona

*nana*,
 Так, чтобы я не выставляла фото заходи сюда http://www.planetmusic.com.ua/bars.php?part=photo 
Потом еще...

----------


## nana

*Simona*,
я просмотрела все фотографии, на одной из них я вроде-бы увидела её отца, но я не уверена, поэтому не буду говорить.... тут есть одна непонятка на счёт той девушки, которая рядом с парнем (в руке Бонаква) - это сто пудов не Галя, на презентации она тоже мелькает...так вот к чему я веду, в одном интервью ихний продюссер сказал, что очернь долго не мог найти подходящую певицу - и вот, о счастье, наконец-то нашел - и целых две :eek: , вот я не могу понять - они что, взаимозаменяемы что-ли? Как-то не серьёзно  :Ha:

----------


## Simona

*nana*,
 Думаю, что нет! Просто Галина, как говорилось в одной из передач по вокалу... вобщем они с Владимиром больше друг другу подошли.

----------


## Болт с левой резь

*nana, Simona!*
До Галины была Наташа

До Наташи тоже было несколько певиц.
Проводился кастинг, и из 200 певиц были отобраны несколько. 
В рабочем порядке определялась совместимость в дуэте...
Сейчас в дуэте Галина! (она же Аврора).

----------


## Simona

*Болт с левой резьбой*, согласна!
А это было ДО:

на Таврийских играх

----------


## nana

*Simona*,
а я к стати имела ввиду девушку ....см. пост№ 79, - это точно не Галя!

----------


## Simona

*nana*, по-моему ты ошибаешься...смотри пост №80. Если на №79 не она, то кто тогда тут))):rolleyes:

----------


## noksa

А у меня подружка подавала заявку на Новую волну, не плохая певица. Первым делом там спросили о наличии продюсера, которого не оказалось, потом якобы минусовки не должного уровня. Откачка денег там идёт таким образом, предлагают сделать минусовку у их аранжировщиков и естественно за приличные деньги, только тогда есть шанс попасть в финал. Девчёнка кучу бабок вложила, ещё пришлось поужинать с одним из организаторов, но до финала так и не дошла. Без крыши туда даже соватся не чего. Обещают контракты, а в реале, вы знаете хоть одного певца который бы выстрелил без продюсера на Новой волне? Тото и оно... Не хочется быть цыником и ни во что не верить, но такова сегодняшняя жизнь нашего Российского шоубизнеса.

----------


## Simona

*noksa*,
 Привет! Да откачка денег идет везде, конкурсы - не исключение. Да, уж сложно без продюсера попасть на такой конкурс, как Новая Волна, но может быть все-таки стоит пробовать. А вдруг заметят и предложат альтернативу.  
Я слышала, что от России было 69 участников, она была в их числе?

----------


## nana

*Simona*,
понимаешь, меня смущают эти фотографии http://www.planetmusic.com.ua/includ...b_p0000014.jpg
http://www.planetmusic.com.ua/includ...b_p0000006.jpg вот не похожа и всё.....:confused:

----------


## Simona

*nana*,
 Конечно...это не Галина, а Пенелопа - Надя, тоже проект О.Черного.
А это дуэт Барселона и продюсер О.Черный 
 

P.S. Не перепутай... с Галиной ..Сосо Павлиашвили)))))                                                   

Кстати, ты читала  http://2007.pp.net.ua/forum/25-329-2, здесь статья Ужгородской журналистки!!!!

----------


## nana

*Simona*,
прочитала статью - в принципе ничего нового, а  радует то, что Галю любят даже те, кто не знает  её лично, это ещё раз доказывает то, что она реально хороший человек, и совсем не испорченная. :Ok:  .....к стати, ты знакома с ней лично?

----------


## Simona

*nana*, так заходи почаще  на официальный сайт Новой Волны http://2007.pp.net.ua/, регистрируйся...
Скоро там будет жарко (и поддерживай землячку!)
До конкурса осталось всего 20 дней!

ПыСы** Лично не знакома...Больше знаю творчество Владимира Ткаченко!

----------


## Simona

*nana*,
 :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:  Спасибочки! Твое присутствие :smile: на Новой Волне оччень кстати. :flower:

----------


## Simona

Совсем уже скоро, наши ребята отправятся на конкурс Новая  Волна 2007! Поддержим их!! 
 Ждем на сайте  http://2007.pp.net.ua/

----------


## Simona

*ВАШИ ПРЕДПОЧТЕНИЯ НА "НОВОЙ ВОЛНЕ-2007"*
http://2007.pp.net.ua/

----------


## Valerie

Simona, спасибо за всю информацию! Очень здОрово!  :flower:  
А за наших будем болеть  :Ok:

----------


## Simona

> Simona, спасибо за всю информацию! Очень здОрово!  
> А за наших будем болеть


 *Так это за кого ...за наших)))))*  Приходи на сайт Новая Волна 2007! ДО КОНКУРСА осталось 8 дней!

----------


## Valerie

> *Так это за кого ...за наших)))))*  Приходи на сайт Новая Волна 2007! ДО КОНКУРСА осталось 8 дней!


За наших - за "Барселону"! Иду регистрироваться.. :Aga:

----------


## Simona

*Valerie*, УРРРЯ!!!! Когда регишься...сообщи...угу))) жду  :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## Simona

17 июля на телеканале «Муз-ТВ» в 20:15 стартует реалити-шоу «Конкурсанты, “Новая волна – 2007”». Шоу будет показывать подготовку участников престижнейшего конкурса к своим выступлениям. А в дни «Новой волны – 2007» на «Первом музыкальном» состоятся прямые включения из Юрмалы и традиционные конкурсные дневники.

----------


## Valerie

Simona, уже зарегистрировалась! :wink:

----------


## Masquarade

Фотографии с жеребьёвки на "Новой Волне" портала http://www.meeting.lv/latvia/latvia_...?cid=5&gid=159

----------


## лерочка82

Stella!вы просто удивительно поете!успехов вам,фортуны и попутного ветра!будем ждать вас на нашем звездном небосклоне:) :flower:

----------


## aleek

Дуэт "Барселона" как дуэт вообще не смотрится, они могли бы участвовать в конкурсе как отдельные сольники. Смотрел все 3 дня конкурса, присуствовал в самом зале, Ребята даже не смотрели друга на друга когда пели.

----------


## nana

*aleek*,
это неправда и поверь мне, если бы не было этой "фишки", то шансов бы не было никаких....парня бы засудили, как Лазаровича, а девушка сама по себе для такого конкурса "неформат", голоса очень гармонично сочетаются, и песня "Барселона" это доказывает (над остальными ещё работать и работать, я согласна)

----------


## Larisa_Ukraine

Ну вот, товарищи-украинцы, закончился очередной прием заявок для участия в отборе на Новую Волну. 
Завтра он состоится в 9:30. Мне только что позвонили и сказали,что я прошла. Но как мне за одну ночь преодолеть 800 километров? Никак. 
А так интересно было бы поучаствовать... Может кто еще прошел? Напишите ваши впечатления от отбора  :Aga:

----------


## Larisa_Ukraine

А вот и результаты,хаха:

http://www.segodnya.ua/news/903370.html

----------


## STERVA

Могу сказать точно, что все там уже распланировано. Пусть на Новую Волну не бездари совершенно попадают, но война там конкретная между продюсерами идет... Кто платит, тот и музыку заказывает. Знаю точно, сама видела!

----------


## Larisa_Ukraine

Конечно,распланировано,раз Мика Ньютон одна из победительниц :)

----------


## Серёжа

*Larisa_Ukraine*,
а кто мог бы  представлять Украину на новой "Новой волне"?
В прошлом году дуэт "Барселона" отлично выступал.

----------


## Larisa_Ukraine

Я думаю, что из 60 - ти участников многие были достойны представлять. Возможно,стоит просто смириться, что на такие конкурсы, как "Новая Волна " без продюсера и соваться не стоит. Хотя я лично хотела хотя бы в Киеве поучаствовать.

----------


## Larisa_Ukraine

На счет "Барселоны"... Они конечно профессионалы своего дела, но мне они показались неинтересными совсем.

----------


## Larisa_Ukraine

Если сравнивать с прошлогодними датами,то украинский отбор уже должен был начаться. Но нигде никакой информации...

----------


## Клеопатра

> Три участника, точнее участницы, будут представлять Россию: Настя Кочеткова, Наташа Винокур и Маша Новикова. Это не очередная девичья группа - вокалистки попытают счастья по отдельности.


Как раз в тот год меня приглашали участвовать в отборочных турах Новой волны. У меня блата не было, так что блат тут ни при чем. Если только в смысле спонсорского финансирования и продюсерства. Юрмала - это была моя мечта С тех пор, как она началась в 1988 году, когда первыми победителями были Азиза и Малинин. Я была, естественно, в малосознательном возрасте, но сразу сказала - хочу туда. Ребята, мечты сбываются. Единственное, что надо было уже тогда, в детстве, начинать мечтать о большом кошельке с деньгами. Мне позвонил администратор и сказал, что мои песни подходят (я сама пишу), голос хороший, только надо переписать фонограммы. Дело в том, что я их писала в Томске и Кемерово, на уровне Сибири они записаны нормально, но администратор сказал - не наш уровень фонограмм. Чтобы сделать 3 фонограммы на том уровне (а значит, это в московких студиях), нужны вложения в разы большие, чем потратилась я на свой сольный альбом на уровне Сибири. А мне, к тому же, дали всего максимум две недели на переписывание этих трех фонограмм. Спонсоров дольше искали. Они даже находились в результате, но по времени все равно не успели. Так и не переписали фонограммы тогда. Нет поездки - нет денег от спонсоров. Я так думаю, если бы у меня был БОЛЬШОЙ И ТОЛСТЫЙ КОШЕЛЕК, я бы уже нашла за две недели нужных людей, постаралась, по крайней мере, записать эти фонограммы, а не тратить время еще на поиски спонсоров. Или Билан в сове время готовился с продюсером и заранее... Так что мечта сбывается, если мыслить конкретными категориями, а не в общем, как я "Хочу на Юрмалу". Но я уже тогда сделала вывод, что, если вообще звонок поступил, значит, надо работать дальше. Правда, денег на московские студии по-прежнему... Поэтому барахтаюсь все на том же: записываюсь, работаю, снимаюсь на телевидении - в Кемерово. Самое интересное, что вышеназванные девицы, которых в тот год отобрали на тот конкурс, были НИКАКИЕ, а Кочеткова - и того меньше. Наташа Винокур из них мне больше всех понравилась...

http://mariyazabolocka.mylivepage.ru/

----------


## Simona



----------


## Юлясик

Подскажите,пожалуйста,а куда надо подавать муз.материалы?

----------


## Larisa_Ukraine

http://www.newwavestars.com/ru/news1525.html


Компания "АРС" и компания "Стиль Рекордс Украина" объявляют о проведении национальных отборочных туров Международных конкурсов молодых исполнителе популярной музыки «Новая волна - 2009» и «Детская Новая волна-2009».
Отборочный тур конкурса "Новая волна 2009" в Украине состоится 10 апреля 2009 года в развлекательном комплексе «Фридом» г. Киев.
Все подробности вы можете узнать по телефонам +380 44 467 78 12, +380 44 467 78 13 или по e-mail:     nwstars@mail.ru

----------


## SAXjr

> Какие к чёрту блатные если петь не умеешь и не представляешь ничего хорошего те никакие деньги не помогут и вкладывать в тебя не захотят!


Товарищ, ты смотрел отбор Евровидения в Украине и России??? Кто из них всех, кроме ПАНАЙОТОВА умеет петь???? :confused: Поют *ВСЕ У КОГО ЕСТЬ РОТ!!!*

----------


## Znahar

*SAXjr*,
 :Ok: Гриня, прав...увы.....

----------


## KAlinchik

завтра начинается....
каждый год жду его очень...
на мой взгляд, один из самых интересных конкурсов в наше время...
в этом году Украину представляет моя землячка,Мила Нитич,работала в одном из ресторанов города,пару раз даже посчастливилось свадьбу вместе отработать...
голосище у нее- невозможно описать словами!
буду держать за нее кулачки...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Мила Нитич


Как все прошло? Напишите потОм? А то у нас после урагана не все каналы пашут...

----------


## KAlinchik

> А то у нас после урагана не все каналы пашут...


если у Вас безлимитный инет,могу кинуть ссылку на тв-сайты

----------


## Annon

*KAlinchik*, моя дочь участвовала в самом первом конкурсе Юрмала-2002.
Там такая мафия - страшное дело. Через звукорежа делают так, как надо Крутому-Паулсу)))

----------


## KAlinchik

> Там такая мафия - страшное дело. Через звукорежа делают так, как надо Крутому-Паулсу)))


да это тоже ясно...в прошлом году от Украины ехала Мика Ньютон,реально сильная певица,но что ей позволили спеть - это просто ужас...ей и на половину не дали раскрыться...
но мне как-то хочется верить в победу Милы...очень мощный и неординарный голос...

----------


## Annon

Дай бог девочке удачи))

----------


## Djazi

> но мне как-то хочется верить в победу Милы...очень мощный и неординарный голос...


Алина, прямо заинтриговала :Ok:  Скорее бы вечер!

----------


## Annon

*KAlinchik*, :flower: 
*Djazi*, :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

> если у Вас безлимитный инет,могу кинуть ссылку на тв-сайты


Безлимитный! Но спасибо за предложение - все уже наладилось!

----------


## Mazaykina

> если у Вас безлимитный инет,могу кинуть ссылку на тв-сайты


Можно мне?

----------


## Annon

Мила Нитич будет петь второй.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Мила Нитич будет петь второй


это плохо....

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Можно мне?


я смотрю здесь:
http://tvline.biz/ru/tv/?channel=2
просто нажать на "Фестиваль "Новая волна" в Юрмале 2009",можно он-лайн, можно в повторе...

*Добавлено через 58 минут*
вот еще по этой ссылке прямая трансляция:
http://www.rtr-planeta.com/video_efir.html?namee

----------


## KAlinchik

в-общем, по ходу, шансов у Люды мало...
общалась сегодня с ребятами, которые вчера созванивались с ней, говорит, что фавориты уже определены...
Это Джамала(тоже из Украины) и Пара нормальных(украинская группа,представляющая в этом году Россию)
так что... :Tu: 
но болеть за нее все равно буду...
Пы.Сы. похудела она ужасно....такая апетитная была девчушка...

----------


## KAlinchik

блин!благодаря Киркорову наконец-то разобралась со словами песни "Living la vida loco"!:biggrin:
произношение его английское как в начальных классах!

----------


## Djazi

Алина, как Миле аплодировал весь зал, как все встали! Неужели это не победа?

----------


## KAlinchik

> Алина, как Миле аплодировал весь зал, как все встали! Неужели это не победа?


Ольчик!
спасибище за новости с полей!!!!!!!!!
у меня сегодня трансляция с задержкой,только вот Лепс пел..
сижу,не ложусь спать,жду с нетерпением!Оль!Расскажи,как она спела, как судьи оценили,А?
а то ж умру от нетерпения!

----------


## Annon

Пока у неё самый высокий балл)))
Спела классно, умничка! И зал овации устроил :Ok:

----------


## Djazi

Ой, Алина, такая она классная, а голос!!! Спела, весь зал встал и даже жюри, так долго аплодировали! А потом ведущие так и сказали, что это заявление на победу.
Неужели ей всего 18 лет или я не так услышала?

----------


## KAlinchik

ребята! спасибо вам за поддержку!
Да,ей около 18 лет...может чуть старше...
я ж говорю, что голосище у нее!у меня,когда я рядом стою,всегда мурашки по коже от ее голоса...
реально талантливая девочка!

----------


## tolyanich

> я ж говорю, что голосище у нее!


 У  меня голосище не хуже :Ha: 
Жаль только  петь  не умею :Tu: :biggrin:
А девочка :Ok:

----------


## KAlinchik

и я посмотрела...
спела шикарно,от души,как всегда!
но оценки убили, почему Лайма дала так мало?!
увидела, как встала и аплодировала Пугачева...

----------


## Djazi

> но оценки убили, почему Лайма дала так мало?!


Потому что ей дали мало....
Может Миле даст свою премию сама Пугачёва?

----------


## KAlinchik

мне вчера ночью друг на Одноклассниках сообщение прислал:
Звонили друзья из Юрмалы. Люда по итогам первого дня будет четвертой. Все очень достойно. 

А по оценкам - Чувствуется рука кремля. Откуда то непонятло вылез некий, даже имя не запомнил. Он выступит последним. Смотри.



но я -таки заснула после 5го участника...сегодня буду смотреть в повторе..


и еще вот сегодня статью уже нашла:
НА «НОВОЙ ВОЛНЕ - 2009» РОССИЙСКИЕ ЗВЕЗДЫ

КОПИРОВАЛИ МИРОВЫЕ ХИТЫ

30.07.2009. 29 июля на международном конкурсе «Новая волна – 2009» стартовало музыкальное соревнование молодых исполнителей. Первый конкурсный день был посвящен мировым хитам.

Вначале известные на весь мир шлягеры исполнили гости «Новой волны» – Валерий Леонтьев, Алсу, Филипп Киркоров, Ирина Дубцова, Полина Гагарина, Лайма Вайкуле, Анжелика Варум, Дима Билан, Григорий Лепс, «Серебро», Доминик Джокер, Лариса Долина, Леонид Агутин, Владимир Пресняков, Настя Кочеткова и др. Почти все эти артисты пытались один в один копировать оригинальные исполнения мировых хитов, поэтому невольно происходило сравнение «копий» с «оригиналами». Причем, не в пользу первых. Единственной артисткой, которая в этот вечер мировых хитов не пела, была Алла Пугачева: они исполнила песню из своего репертуара «Ты моя любовь». Ибо музыкальные вкусы Аллы Борисовны и мировая эстрада находятся в непересекающихся плоскостях.

Из мировых звезд в этот день выступила Лара Фабиан. Она исполнила один из своих известных хитов, а также новую песню, сочиненную хозяином конкурса Игорем Крутым...

Наверняка многие уже обратили внимание, что в последнее время «Новая волна» перестала внутренне развиваться. Каждый год на ней происходит примерно одно и то же. Каждый год выступают одни и те же уже успевшие набить сильную оскомину российские артисты. Да и в жюри за редким исключением восседают всегда одни и те же персонажи. Наверное, именно поэтому впервые за восьмилетнюю историю «Новой волны» в этот раз зал «Дзинтари» оказался заполненным не на сто процентов: интерес зрителей к конкурсу начинает угасать.

Интересно также отметить, что почти все гости на «Новой волне» всегда поют под «фанеру». В прошлые годы организаторы конкурса не раз объясняли, что это из-за того, что живое исполнение невозможно обеспечить технически. Однако никто из них так ни разу и не смог объяснить, почему, как только дело доходит до выступления конкурсантов, техника, словно по мановению волшебной палочки сразу становится управляемой, и конкурсанты всегда благополучно поют «живьем»… Итак, первый конкурсный день. 



Санди Сондоро, Индонезия – 119

Джамала, Украина – 118

Марк Юсим, Россия – 114

Мила Нитич, Украина – 112

Анна Малышева, Россия – 111

Макс Лоренс, Беларусь – 106

Аиша, Латвия – 106

Лика, Грузия – 104

«Пара нормальных», Россия - 104

Антонелло Кароцца, Италия – 102

«Тринити Бразерс», Франция – 102

Владислав Левицкий, Украина – 102

Нуржан Керменбаев, Казахстан – 100

Сара Хмель, Польша – 97

Вилле Лааксонен, Финляндия – 97

Гу Лия, Китай – 93.

*Добавлено через 57 минут*
я здесь в большинстве случая сама с собой разговариваю, :biggrin: но хотелось бы сказать,что это очень хороший результат для второго выступающего.Хотя,если б она была позже,наверняка бы больше получила...
Люда-дочь достаточно известного у нас в городе музыканта, он с самого детства занимался с ней...
и еще, мне очень импонирует её исполнение. она словно рассказывает каждую песню, а не просто поет...
в-общем,надеюсь на ее победу!

----------


## KAlinchik

сегодня в инете прочитала, что на Милу даже ставок никто не делает :mad::


Букмекеры назвали фаворитов "Новой Волны-2009"


Букмекеры назвали фаворитом конкурса «Новая Волна-2009» украинскую группу «Пара Нормальных», которая представляет Россию.

Эксперты латвийского тотализатора OPTIBET оценили их шансы на победу коэффициентом 8.62, сообщает продюсерский центр «Catapult Music».

За группой «Пара Нормальных» следуют украинская певица Джамала и Sondoro Sandhy (Индонезия) – им пророчат пятерку лидеров.

По мнению букмекеров, меньше всего шансов выиграть у Лики (Грузия), Нурьяна Керменбаева (Казахстан) и Милы Нетич (Украина) – коэффициент 31.30.


надеюсь, она всем им нос утрет!

----------


## Djazi

> надеюсь, она всем им нос утрет!


Алина,  а я тоже болею только за Милу уже:) Так интересно услышать её ещё.  Скорее бы вечер.

----------


## Alenajazz

> надеюсь, она всем им нос утрет!


Больше чем уверена, что утрет! Украинские певцы всегда славились своим шикарным пением! А в этом году я лично убедилась в этом на детском конкурсе. Приехала я со словами: "танцуют и поют украинцы лучше нас! но мы на следующий год подготовимся получше!" А одной вокалистке (руководителю детского коллектива) в ее городе сказали, когда узнали, что она на конкурс едет: "Что, украинцев думаешь перепеть?"

----------


## KAlinchik

*Alenajazz*,
*Djazi*,
 Спасибо, что поддерживаете...
я вчера до конца не досмотрела, сижу сейчас, смотрю в повторе...
вот сейчас слушаю нашу Джамалу, даже не слышала у нас о такой...
но тоже ничего, голос прикольный и неординарна...

----------


## Саша

и когда в международных конкурсах такого масштаба 
побеждал талант а не протеже и бабки:biggrin:
вроде взрослые а всё в сказки верите

----------


## Alenajazz

> а всё в сказки верите


Сказки же народ сочиняет! Основываясь на прошедших событиях! Вот, когда-нибудь и про Юрмалу сказку напишут!

----------


## Annon

> и когда в международных конкурсах такого масштаба 
> побеждал талант а не протеже и бабки


Я же в начале темы писал:



> Там такая мафия - страшное дело. Через звукорежа делают так, как надо Крутому-Паулсу)))


 :Aga:  :Ha: 
Не обратили внимания вчера - некоторым конкурсантам микрофон конкретно подрезали, минус выпирали и т.д.?

----------


## ddaan

Желающие смотреть,пусть только смотрят,а "болеть" ни за кого не надо



> Там такая мафия - страшное дело. Через звукорежа делают так, как надо Крутому-Паулсу)))


Все верно. Там уже давно все решено.Роли распределены,а теперь идет просто спектакль.
А все эти "почетные гости" уже обрыдли до омерзения...........

----------


## Alenajazz

> почетные гости


"Те же яйца, только в профиль". Такое ощущение, что уже Новый год, а на всех каналах нас поздравляют наши "звезды"

*KAlinchik*
А мне сегодня очень понравилась Джамала! Суперски!!!!! Интересны "Пара нормальных", экзотичны и ни на кого не похожи!

----------


## KAlinchik

> KAlinchik
> А мне сегодня очень понравилась Джамала! Суперски!!!!! Интересны "Пара нормальных", экзотичны и ни на кого не похожи!


 :Aga:

----------


## Alenajazz

А французы-тройняшки меня потрясли своим абсолютнейшим синхроном в хореографии!!! Это ж надо так двигаться абсолютно одинаково! Лучше бы они пошли танцами заниматься...

----------


## Kolbui

Смотрю новая волна 2009, Пугачева на фига со сценой прощалась, зачем вся эта показуха была? Попращалась значит не пой больше или она как Кобзон? Тот тоже всю страну объездил, прощался, а сам до сих пор поет. Бесит всё это до ужаса. Поют с Галкиным. У Галкина что музыкальное образование есть:redface: шепчет там себе под нос что то. Все кому не лень на сцене кошмар. Да и поют помоему под фанеру, не могу понять но по моему ФАНЕРА.

----------


## КП

> Бесит всё это до ужаса. Поют с Галкиным. У Галкина что музыкальное образование естьшепчет там себе под нос что то. Все кому не лень на сцене кошмар. Да и поют помоему под фанеру, не могу понять но по моему ФАНЕРА.


 Давненько не общались!
Привет!
 Да как ты мог подумать,что они под минусовки поют?Ты еще скажи нам что они под ПЛЮС поют!!!Это же все-таки телевидение,а не кабак какой-нибудь.Ты что же на самом деле решил,что им разрешат весь народ обманывать? Да кто им позволит на самом деле!
 А вот в остальном ты абсолютно прав.Ты уже петь научился,на гитаре играть а они все уходят-уходят и никак не уйдут.И молодым талантам все дороги перекрыли.Да я уверен на все 100% что ты не хуже Галкина или Зверева поешь,а места все заняты.

----------


## KAlinchik

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=127675

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Индонезийский Стив Уандер..
   Украинская Агузарова + Рейчел Фэррел..

Сколько можно плодить клонов? неужели кому-то ещё интересны поющие ксероксы? где поддержка новых творческих линий? 
Ведь они пытаются, ребята есть интересные - Марк Юсим, Мила Митич, французы, итальянец.. Реально ПОЮТ, а некоторые ПО-СВОЕМУ.

    Одни вопросы... О чём я ? когда тут за уши тащат КРУТУЮ ПАРУ    АМОРАЛЬНЫХ, пару без голоса, без опыта, без школы, без лоска..


В ПРУДУ ВОЛНЫ НЕ БЫВАЕТ. тем более НОВОЙ.

----------


## luudvig

> В ПРУДУ ВОЛНЫ НЕ БЫВАЕТ.


В болоте ))))))))))))

----------


## Дядька Ян

> Да и поют помоему под фанеру,


Смешной ты какой-то!По твоему -уши  надо настроить!В таких делах Фанера-э............Не смеши мои ботинки,а то мне ходить будет не в чем

----------


## ddaan

> не могу понять но по моему ФАНЕРА.


:eek:
Да ну нафик..............
Не может быть.................

----------


## Annon

... у них то и фанер приличных нету... ))) :Jopa:

----------


## Alenajazz

Ждала, ждала сегодня выступление конкурсантов... Напрасно! "Сливки общества" надоели!!! (типа, группа) Из всего запомнившегося за сегодняшний конкурсный день - Агутин за ударкой... (ударка хорошая!!!!)

----------


## Дядька Ян

> .. у них то и фанер приличных нету...


Саша,у них их вообще нету,поэтому и лажа

----------


## Annon

Конечно, Ян... у нас раздел минусовок прикрыли... где им взять-то приличный матерьял:biggrin:

----------


## Дядька Ян

> Конечно, Ян... у нас раздел минусовок прикрыли... где им взять-то приличный матерьял


Ну а комп для них-чуждый агрегат!Творческие все личности!

----------


## ddaan

Может поможем им?

----------


## Дядька Ян

> Может поможем им?


 :Vah: Спонсор!!!1

----------


## ddaan

В смысле напишем им фанерки.............:smile:

----------


## Дядька Ян

*ddaan*,
Ух,какой сердобольный!
Может еще им на аппарат скинемся ?

----------


## Daddy777

> Может еще им на аппарат скинемся ?


галкину? а что, его аппарат уже не работает? :biggrin:

злые вы!

----------


## Alenajazz

> В ПРУДУ ВОЛНЫ НЕ БЫВАЕТ. тем более НОВОЙ.


Абсолютно верно! Но Пара нормальных в любом случае интересней, чем наши "звезды" Зачем нужны эти нудные выступления наших динозавров от эстрады перед конкурсом, да еще и каждый день? Мне понравилась только Джамала, как певица. А у Пары - попытка шоу, чего нет у наших звезд, да никогда и не было!!!

----------


## Annon

> Зачем нужны эти нудные выступления наших динозавров от эстрады перед конкурсом, да еще и каждый день?


Алёна, увы - это необходимость (им самим не особо-то хочется напрягаться).
Уверяю, что, если бы не звёздный состав жюри, публики и ползала не набралось бы...(((

----------


## Fiks

> Смотрю новая волна 2009, Пугачева на фига со сценой прощалась, зачем вся эта показуха была? .




15 апреля Пугачевой исполнилось 60 лет. *Певица решила отметить юбилей гастрольным туром длиною в год, а потом уйти со сцены.* Юбилейный тур певицы начался в Москве и пройдет по 15 республикам бывшего СССР, в США, Израиле, Германии. Вполне возможно, что новый год певица встретит уже не в России.
http://cursorinfo.co.il/news/culture/2009/08/01/alla/

----------


## Aleksandr1

> Агутин за ударкой... (ударка хорошая!!!!)


Я тоже от ударки прибалдел, такая ударка суперская! :Vah: 
А кому еще ударка понравилась?!!:biggrin:

----------


## ddaan

> А кому еще ударка понравилась?!


А про микрофон можно спросить?:rolleyes:

----------


## Mazaykina

> В ПРУДУ ВОЛНЫ НЕ БЫВАЕТ. тем более НОВОЙ.


Ох, красиво сказала... :Ok:

----------


## Витка

А сегодня была красивая песня "Ниточка"... 
А вчера на творческом вечере Антонова мне очень понравился дуэта Агутина И Варум "20 лет спустя"... Надо бы тоже её дуэтом петь... И аранжировка их под джазик понравилась очень... вот видео, не с начала правда, к сожалению.

----------


## Annon

А здесь классные пародии)))
Чёта раньше не видел:
http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...B5%D0%BC%D1%83

----------


## Alenajazz

*Annon*
Спасибо, развеселил! Особенно понравилась пародия на Лепса. И мимику скопировал, и поет классно (смелый проект - пытаться спародировать Лепса, с его-то голосом!!!) Повеселила сработавшая сигнализация и вой волка.

----------


## Alenajazz

Ну, что же! Все вроде справедливо! Джамала - первое место! Пара нормальных - приз от МузТВ. Юсим - 3 место, итальянец - 2 место! А Мила Нитич - приз от Пугачевой! Поздравляем, Хмельницкий! Рады за вас и Милу!!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

> А Мила Нитич - приз от Пугачевой! Поздравляем, Хмельницкий! Рады за вас и Милу!!!!


Спасибо!
мы на свадьбу с музыкантами телик притащили...
вчера очень расстроились из-за того,что Милу засудили...
а сегодня аж орали от восторга в своей каптерке!
позвонили папе ее поздравить, а он в трубку плачет...

----------


## Djazi

> Может Миле даст свою премию сама Пугачёва?


Мой прогноз оправдался! Интуиция меня не повела!:wink: Браво, Миле! :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Интуиция меня не подвела!


Ольга! Теперь будем к вам за прогнозами обращаться! Веселая нотка все искала людей для угадывания цифр в лотерее. Предложенные нами варианты не принесли ничего...

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

..ну что ж, и Марк прорвался,и Милу заметили, и итальянца не потеряли, и латышку поддержали. Я думаю,чтобы спасти "Юрмалу",они решили ПаруАномальных дальше Муз-тв не двигать(и это-то много - 100 эфиров..).Просто интерес теряется зрительский из-за тотальной проплаченности и они бросают шлюпки на воду..))

----------


## Djazi

> Ольга! Теперь будем к вам за прогнозами обращаться! Веселая нотка все искала людей для угадывания цифр в лотерее.


Обращайтесь :Ok:

----------


## ПУХОВА

Всем привет.
Я тоже смотрела " новую волну"
Очень чувствовалось, как некоторым исполнителям конкретно " урезали микрофон" и выпирали фанеру. :frown:
Джамала-как Жанна Агузарова с неврастенией и шаманскими нотками в голосе.
А двигается-мрак. Но  голос яркий, неординарный. Абсолютно реальная звезда(в хорошем смысле этого слова)
А Мила Нитич красавица и умница.
Но считаю, что вторая и третья песня выбраны неудачно.
Особенно " Сіла птаха"-абсолютно не конкурсная.
Пожелаю ей удачи, надеюсь она не затеряется в просторах шоу-бизнеса. :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Но считаю, что вторая и третья песня выбраны неудачно.
> Особенно " Сіла птаха"-абсолютно не конкурсная.


Люда,слово в слово озвучила мнение моих музыкантов  , с которыми мы смотрели конкурс!

----------


## Alenajazz

> вторая и третья песня выбраны неудачно.


Присоединяюсь!
*Лариса Рудольфовна*
Скажите, а почему Вы постоянно склоняете название группы "Пара нормальных"?

----------


## Евгений-89

Ребят, а вы думаете они сами чтоли поют??? да я вас умоляю!!!
У них концерт был Там Иришка ДУбцова и Полинка Гагарина пели на английском песню - ни одна не другая слов не знали!!! камера всегда "вовремя" подъезжала! Но пусть даже и плюс, но записан то их голос - классно поют девченки! :) пусть даже под фанеру..
ну тут у меня двоякие чувства появляються, вроде и надо самим петь, а с другой стороны все равно же их голос звучит! :)

----------


## КП

> ну тут у меня двоякие чувства появляються,


"Чувства тонкие,едва уловимые.То ли музыки и цветов хочется,то ли зарезать кого-нибудь...."(Шварц)

----------


## Лев

> постоянно склоняете название группы "Пара нормальных"?


Классно звучит: Паранормальных явлений, таких как левитация, ясновидение... и т.д.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Классно звучит


Из серии Время и стекло.

----------


## Лев

> Из серии Время и стекло.


На стекле, истекая Временем,
Джаз танцовщица танцует.
Танец не станет бременем,
Если она засвингует...

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Алёна,дорогая..
Будучи доцентом,преподавателем эстр-джазового вокала и класса анс. Владимирского университета не могу* оценить* звукоизвлечение "ПарыАморальных",особенно их абсолютно несливающиеся тембры. А поза "кузнечиком", в которой стоял мальчик  на 2м туре,абсолютно несовместима с певческим диафрагменным дыханием.
Кроме того ,как певица с 25летним стажем,утверждаю: артист должен нести искусство в себе, а не себя(любимого) в искусстве...
То,что дуэта(т.е.анс.) как такового* не было*,действительно аномально и аморально..как,впрочем,всё, что выпускают "из-под себя" наши саундпродюсеры - это всё "полуфабрикаты" с "фабрики" и пороху ненюхавшие ,но уже "народные" артисты..
Мои студенты тоже бегали на эти кастинги-шмастинги,там их благополучно замеряли - рост,объём груди..и всё! 23 года?-старуха!
Всё это - пена,которая сейчас прибилась на берег нашей бедной эстрадушки..Схлынет? а то!.. .просто МЫ ВСЕ должны подняться.
  ..Знание -оно преумножает скорбь)):cool:

----------


## Alenajazz

> .Знание -оно преумножает скорбь


Не могу не согласиться...

----------


## SHAIKER

> Я тоже от ударки прибалдел, такая ударка суперская!
> А кому еще ударка понравилась?!!:biggrin:


А что там за драмсы необычные? Обычная бюджетная DW. Что там суперского?
У мне и то на порядок круче:biggrin:

----------


## Aleksandr1

> У мне и то на порядок круче


И у тебя есть ударка?!! :Vah:

----------


## SHAIKER

*Aleksandr1*,
 Аха есть не чета бюджетной серии:biggrin:

----------


## Annon

> И у тебя есть ударка?!!


Сань, у Эльдара чумовые барабасы - я фотку видел :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Annon

> звукоизвлечение "ПарыАморальных",особенно их абсолютно несливающиеся тембры.


Это меня убивало при каждом их исполнении...

----------


## KAlinchik

если кому-то интересно,здесь интервью Милы:
http://kp.ua/daily/070809/189959/

----------


## Alenajazz

*KAlinchik*,
 Спасибо! И за ссылку на интервью (Мила - красавица необычайная и умница!!!), и за то, что ты подняла эту тему. Я уже думала, что конкурс этот смотреть нет резона. Ты "подогрела" интерес!

----------


## KAlinchik

мы все ждем с нетерпением, когда ж она наконец-то в город приедет, а то в Киеве ее задерживают и водочка-то запотевает...:biggrin:

----------


## SHAIKER

*Annon*, :Ok: 
Вот она:
[IMG]http://*********ru/598858m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ddaan

> Вот она:
> http://*********ru/598858m.jpg


Красава!

----------


## SHAIKER

*ddaan*,Пасиб :Pivo:

----------


## КП

SHAIKER,раз уж кухню засветил-ответь на вопросы-что у тебя за два маленьких темных бокса  с права и слева,и почему хай-хет с другой стороны,хотя палочки держишь как правша?
 Представляю как на выездной халт с такой кухней!!! :Vah: Да ее устанавливать целый час придется если не больше.Мы всегда на ударников рньше ворчали,что пока мы все делаем они все со  своей кухней возятся, устанавливают.:biggrin:

----------


## SHAIKER

*КП*,
 два маленьких темных бокса - это мониторы + еще внизу саб модель ROLAND  PM30,
В реалии я левша но с самого начала посадили так. Хет? Это второй хет на троссе.
Смотрим на педали:
[IMG]http://*********ru/726881m.jpg[/IMG]

Что касается выездного. То есть еще меньше установка, есть Электронка роланд, есть модули.
Но все равно мне сказали , что меня никуда не возьмут:frown: слишком много места занимаю:biggrin:

----------


## Дядька Ян

> Но все равно мне сказали , что меня никуда не возьмут слишком много места занимаю


Ну  да.:confused:Не только в кабаке но и в машине на переезд!Развел "КУХНЮ":biggrin:

----------


## КП

Эльдар-вот теперь видно.
Рабочий основной смотрю вроде старенький фирменый премьер английский  оставил? Работал руководителем ВИА в 80-х у меня такой украли,выплачивать пришлось.:frown:А медь наверное всю жизнь собирал (по цене комплект меди похоже дороже всей установки  будет)
Уважуха! :Ok: 
Собирать установку такую наверно пол-дня надо.:redface:
 У меня друг-ударник сейчас нигде не лабает,работы нет,а дома у себя (живет в частном доме) всегда кухня собраная стоит "для себя", лабает под плюса для души.Врубает на всю  хард какой-нибудь через мощный аппарат и давай..Как к нему в гости придешь,кирнешь с ним и...туши свет затыкай уши...("послушай какой еще крэш купил,райд"   :Tu:  ) :Vah: Тоже коллекцию меди крутую собрал.Хоть и не работает а мимо хорошей медяшки равнодушно пройти не может-купит.Но установка сама у него попроще конечно,стандарт,шаек и педалей поменьше.

----------


## SHAIKER

*КП*, :Ok: 
У всех у нас есть детские мечты.
Вот я ее и воплотил.
Малый не ПремЪер (хотя тот малый знаю хорошо очень удачная модель). 
Малый Pearl Reference Snare Drum RF1465 - 14"x 6.5" Цвет 194-Granite Sparkle USA
Его еще в совке нет. С Амарики заказывал да и педали тоже только появились:
http://www.pearldrum.com/DemonDriveLIVE/

Тарелок тоже 14 штук.

Вообщем это хобби.
А другу передайте привет. И респект и уважуху. :Pivo:

----------


## КП

> А другу передайте привет.


 Передам.Мы с ним много лет вместе в кабаках лабали.Только твою кухню ему не покажу,а то он опять что-нибудь купит.:biggrin:Все последние годы он не при делах (не поющий),а полабать ему хочется,вот дома и отводит душу.

----------


## SHAIKER

*КП*,
 Да я тожу запел не от хорошей жизни.
Но тут спроса на низкие голоса не очень. У нам шансон не канаеть.

----------


## Дядька Ян

> У нам шансон не канаеть.


У нас уже давно,да и пес с ним,это всё равно не моё

----------


## Саша

ещё бы лабать бы на этой кухне:smile:
хотя может это просто для кайфа или чисто коллекция

----------


## Дядька Ян

> ещё бы лабать бы на этой кухне


Я думаю что *SHAIKER* лабает на эхтой кухне и не хило!Он же дебил тратить столько денег на кайф и на коллекцию.А твоя скептика..........
Странно что ты так на всех......,если МУЗЫКАНТ :frown:

----------


## КП

Я тоже мечтаю (но и только)  маршалловский,фендеровский или роландовский фирменный (не китайский ) кабинет  бас-гитарный купить.А зачем он мне,если на лопате много лет уже в кабаке не лабаю?Дома соседей с ума сводить?:biggrin:Захожу когда в магазины-облизываюсь только...:frown:

----------


## шаляпин

*SHAIKER*,
С такой кухней конечно выехать проблемно.

----------


## SHAIKER

*Саша*,
Что тебе ответить? Даже не знаю.
Ладно ты хоть мик себе купи что бы не для коллекции. А так якобы петь.
И вообще цитата от тебя:
не жалей не грусти в жизни всё не напрасно
всё пройдёт и это тоже.....

Применима именно к тебе.


А я хай буду просто коллекционировать барабаны Страдивари:biggrin:

*шаляпин*,
 А я уже писал что мне это ужу сказали, что много места занимаю.:biggrin:
Для выезда есть ROLAND TD9 места мало занимает.
Да и зачем мне выезжать? Я на двух точках играю , там и и там стоят установки. А эта для занятий.

*Дядька Ян*,
Так и есть играю каждый день. Вернеее  занимаюсь.
А Саня он шо, он типа нехилый критик и знаток..
Почитаешь его посты и жить не захочешь.
А все почему?
От того что образ жизни у него такой  Цитирую:
Биография
родился
живу 
жду когда умру


Мы то не ждем так колупаемся:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 24 минуты*
*КП*,
 У Вас там жизнь бьет ключем :Ok: 
http://vkontakte.ru/club10415758

----------


## КП

> КП,
> У Вас там жизнь бьет ключем


 Уже не первый раз проводятся конкурсы ударников.
Интересно то,что все выступления ударников на конкурсе идут  под минус-1.Т.е. "живые" только ударные.Бреки на 5 минут!!! :Vah:  И почемуто участвует вся Россия,но не допускаются только жители Москвы и Московской области.:biggrin:

----------


## шаляпин

Друзья, Саша- нормальный чел.
Ну Любит он в опозиции быть, хоть убей!

----------


## SHAIKER

*шаляпин*,
Ты шоль про него буишь мне рассказывать?
А то я его не видел.:biggrin:
О же чАмпион на поворчать (пора в книгу рекордов зачислять). А так нормальный мужик. :Aga:

----------


## skif

*SHAIKER*,
 Солидно , просто здорово ! А у меня уже несколько лет лежат на полочке 2 супергитары заказные Carvin + комбик 100 вт. ламповый американский + весь гитарный фарш , а в кабаке приходится оперировать ноутом .  Эх , жизня !  Но продавать ничего не собираюсь - может сын полабает . :br:  :br:  :br:

----------


## SHAIKER

*skif*,
 Красавчик :Ok: 
Carvin умеет делать балалайки!

----------

